# Investors and the free estimate



## sailfish27 (Jan 25, 2014)

sunkist said:


> Wow doctor, lawyer, !!!!!!, These are the very people not to work for. Never mind doing it for free. When was the last time a doctors visit was free?, As far as lawers i can not post what i would like to.


I don't ever remember paying a Doctor or Lawyer for a consultation, have you?

I don't know how you are going to "sell" your services if you are unwilling to meet with people.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

sailfish27 said:


> I don't ever remember paying a Doctor or Lawyer for a consultation, have you?
> 
> I don't know how you are going to "sell" your services if you are unwilling to meet with people.


Are the doctor or lawyer coming to you for said consultation? Are they providing a scope of work and a cost up front? Consultation with those types of professionals are measured in minutes of time, not hours. Anything beyond scratching the surface they are being paid for.


----------



## 1designbuilder (Jan 20, 2015)

EricBrancard said:


> Are the doctor or lawyer coming to you for said consultation? Are they providing a scope of work and a cost up front? Consultation with those types of professionals are measured in minutes of time, not hours. Anything beyond scratching the surface they are being paid for.


I believe that you have to make a decision on how you do business with everyone. This way you keep the playing field level. Dealing with people can be difficult and some decision that one makes are based on a "gut" feeling. I will also say, only because one of my best friends is a doctor, they do get paid for just seeing you.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

1designbuilder said:


> I believe that you have to make a decision on how you do business with everyone. This way you keep the playing field level. Dealing with people can be difficult and some decision that one makes are based on a "gut" feeling. I will also say, only because one of my best friends is a doctor, they do get paid for just seeing you.


After a long wait and filling out lots of paper work for the ins co. Doctors get screwed all the time for $, so a lot of the time they can be real slow pay, 
7 out of 8 dollers spent on heath care are eaten up by all sorts of costs, So you doctor is a front man for a ins co and gets $1 in 8 for his time and trouble,


----------



## sailfish27 (Jan 25, 2014)

EricBrancard said:


> Are the doctor or lawyer coming to you for said consultation? Are they providing a scope of work and a cost up front? Consultation with those types of professionals are measured in minutes of time, not hours. Anything beyond scratching the surface they are being paid for.


I'm not sure why it matter who visits whom. Is your time more valuable than a Doctor or lawyer? Do you have an office where potential clients could meet?

"Are they providing a scope of work and cost"? Of course, why I would consult with them if they weren't?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

sailfish27 said:


> I'm not sure why it matter who visits whom. Is your time more valuable than a Doctor or lawyer? Do you have an office where potential clients could meet?
> 
> "Are they providing a scope of work and cost"? Of course, why I would consult with them if they weren't?


It's not really an apples to apples comparison is my point.


----------



## sailfish27 (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't know if it's an apples to apples comparison, it wasn't my analogy to begin with.


----------

